# Songs in drop G?



## vampiregenocide

Can you guys point me in the way of some? Nothing too difficult please.


----------



## omgmjgg

I know some bands that play in drop Ab, but nothing in G =[

if you wanna check those bands out they are:
dissipate
kissyface fashion faux pas


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Strapping Young Lad used open C (G C G C G C E) for The New Black and I think for Alien too, but I'm not sure about the latter.

Drop G is one of the most untouched tunings there is though, hardly any bands use it 

I was told by a friend that Crowbar have utilised Drop G on an album or two, no idea which though.


----------



## omgmjgg

yup it seems like people use drop Ab and then skip to f# haha


----------



## ShadyDavey

If you get stuck for Drop G chords/scales give me a poke....


----------



## Rick

I know Rose Funeral uses Drop G. That's all that I know.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Rick said:


> I know Rose Funeral uses Drop G. That's all that I know.



Is that literally the only thing you know? 

Devin's band =


----------



## Rick

Scar Symmetry said:


> Is that literally the only thing you know?



Maybe.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ShadyDavey said:


> If you get stuck for Drop G chords/scales give me a poke....



I'd appreciate if you could send some over dude  Save me figuring them all out.

I'm kinda glad not many peeps use it, my material will sound a bit more fresh perhaps  I found that for some reason it sounds a lot less muddy than drop A. Don't know why. Its very pleasing to the ear just like drop C.


----------



## ShadyDavey

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd appreciate if you could send some over dude  Save me figuring them all out.
> 
> I'm kinda glad not many peeps use it, my material will sound a bit more fresh perhaps  I found that for some reason it sounds a lot less muddy than drop A. Don't know why. Its very pleasing to the ear just like drop C.



Yeah, of course dude.

Anything in particular?


----------



## Cuda

Metroid Metal?

I'm pretty sure all the MM Super Metroid stuff is drop C


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> I found that for some reason it sounds a lot less muddy than drop A. Don't know why. Its very pleasing to the ear just like drop C.



 That's weird man... By default the higher the tuning, the clearer it should be, more note definition and whatnot.

Glad you're liking G though dude! You flirting with the idea of getting an 8 string?


----------



## Gut7er

Molotov Solution utilised Drop G on The Harbinger


----------



## vampiregenocide

ShadyDavey said:


> Yeah, of course dude.
> 
> Anything in particular?



I like a lot of melodic harmonic minors etc, so any of those and just any interesting scales or chords you think I might like 



Scar Symmetry said:


> That's weird man... By default the higher the tuning, the clearer it should be, more note definition and whatnot.
> 
> Glad you're liking G though dude! You flirting with the idea of getting an 8 string?



Exactly man, logically it doesn't make sense, but I swear it sounds far clearer and more pleasing than drop A. I think its because G/C/D are more pleasing notes to the ear, so drop C and drop G are naturally more appealing. It may be a subconscious thing but I think we're wired up to like some notes over others. I like drop C, open C etc so kinda makes sense.

I am definitely thinking about it, coming up with some interesting stuff on drop G right now. Don't know whether I'd tune an 8 string up and add a drone string, or tune it in F standard and use both tunings. Not far off each other but its all good. I love having the high register for cleans and the low stuff for djenty, bassy riffs. Think I'm really starting to find my place musically, though I need better gear to clean my tone up, not quite what I want atm but nice considering.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Ok fella, I'll do Harmonic Minor and Hungarian Minor to start with 

http://www.shred-reviews.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/Drop-G-C-Harmonic-Minor.pdf

http://www.shred-reviews.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/Drop-G-C-Hungarian-Minor.pdf


----------



## vampiregenocide

Thanks man


----------



## ShadyDavey

Anytime fella - they're a snip to do so feel free to hit me up for more


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I might be wrong but:


----------



## TheHandOfStone

That's actually F#, Bloody Inferno.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

TheHandOfStone said:


> That's actually F#, Bloody Inferno.



Fair enough. Assumption isn't good for me.


----------



## wayward

ShadyDavey said:


> Ok fella, I'll do Harmonic Minor and Hungarian Minor to start with
> 
> http://www.shred-reviews.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/Drop-G-C-Harmonic-Minor.pdf
> 
> http://www.shred-reviews.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/Drop-G-C-Hungarian-Minor.pdf



man i'm in love with these scales, i just tuned to Dropped G 2 days ago and i love it.


----------



## Guamskyy

Born of Osiris is in drop G on a 7 string.


----------



## Dvaienat

Molotov Solution is in drop G. Pretty straightforward, easy to play deathcore. If you like deathgrind, Mortician is in G standard, but could be played in drop G. Their stuff is just simple power chord progressions and tremolo picking. Nothing technical whatsoever.


----------



## Mike Farinacci

Within The Ruins album Invade all their songs are in Drop G#,


----------



## JRL

Pre-Masstaden stuff by Vildhjarta is in drop G, with a few exceptions. 

Edit: Just realized how old this thread is, poop.. Sorry.


----------



## Tyler

I know its not that easy, but the newest Born of Osiris. Some songs are easier than others


----------



## xhellchosemex

JRL said:


> Edit: Just realized how old this thread is, poop.. Sorry.



Doesn't matter, other people are probably searching songs in Drop G as well


----------



## JRL

xhellchosemex said:


> Doesn't matter, other people are probably searching songs in Drop G as well



That's actually I found this thread. Google searched "songs in drop G"


----------



## ivansprofile

Molotov Solution has two songs that I know of that are in Drop G. "Enslaved" and "Dawn of Ascendancy".


----------



## gogolXmogol

ShadyDavey said:


> Ok fella, I'll do Harmonic Minor and Hungarian Minor to start with
> 
> http://www.shred-reviews.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/Drop-G-C-Harmonic-Minor.pdf
> 
> http://www.shred-reviews.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/Drop-G-C-Hungarian-Minor.pdf


Please update the links, Cheers!


----------



## Brodie Davison

Whitechapel plays in drop g


----------



## Bobro

Is "drop G" like, the lowest string dropped a m7 below the A string and standard Spanish tuning the rest of the way up, or does it entail dropping everything else by some amount as well?


----------



## NickLAudio

Bobro said:


> Is "drop G" like, the lowest string dropped a m7 below the A string and standard Spanish tuning the rest of the way up, or does it entail dropping everything else by some amount as well?



-7er G-D-G-C-F-A-D
-6er G-D-G-C-E-A


----------



## Bobro

NickLAudio said:


> -7er G-D-G-C-F-A-D
> -6er G-D-G-C-E-A


So, one-finger barres for power chords (also known since the middle ages as _trina harmoniae perfectio ") _on the lowest three strings, awesome!


----------



## Bobro

Mike Farinacci said:


> Within The Ruins album Invade all their songs are in Drop G#,


 
Gotta check that out, thanks. My guitar is tuned Db Ab Db Gb Cb Fb, so, from Db up a perfect fifth then up pure fourths the rest of the way. So the whole shebang is dropped about a minor third from standard tunging and yes it Djents, though I will need a more virile combo and pickups to really take advantage of that. My entire tuning, 17 tones to the octave, is based on Just Intonation (intervals derived from natural harmonics) from Ab at 416 Hz.


----------



## FUNGUSAMONGUS

vampiregenocide said:


> Can you guys point me in the way of some? Nothing too difficult please.


All the jason Richardson songs but nowhere close to easy.Try learning them ,Your technique will improve drastically.


----------

